# DAL East London runs aground



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*From Lloyds List today - * 

_May 10 -- Information received from Kiel, dated today, states: Container Carrier DAL East London (16803 gt, built 1997) ran aground on the Elbe off Blankenese at 0300, May 9. The vessel was coming from the builders yard Sietas in Cranz and was on the way to Blohm and Voss in Hamburg to be docked for painting work. It ran aground due to a strong east wind which caused the tide to be quite low. The vessel had a draught of 9,5 m. The crew of 15 remained unharmed. At about midday, vessel was towed free with the rising flood and proceeded to Hamburg._

Rushie


----------

